# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Διάφορα ραδιοκασσετόφωνα.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Προμήθευα κάποιο συλλέκτη φορητων απο διάφορα παλιατζίδικα, ο συλλέκτης όμως τα παράτησε και μου έχουν μείνει αρκετά οι τιμές απο 5 έωσ 20  ευρώ απο εμφανησιακή ατασταση είναι πολύ καλά αλλά σίγουρα θέλουν το service του, ανεβάζω μερικές φοτό.

----------

